# Add 12V Meter



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Added a 12v Battery meter today. Love the idea of seeing the actual numbers vs the red light that give you an estimate of the battery power.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very cool. No more guessing.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration! Installed mine in about 30 mins. I wanted to hook it up so that it would read only when I pressed the battery button, but because the Outback has the display and the buttons all intergrated into the circut board I couldn't figure out how to make it read that way with out soldering into the board. So it is a constant display.


----------

